# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  El futuro de la energía eólica: eliminar las aspas

## Jonasino

Un nuevo diseño de aerogenerador permitirá eliminar las aspas y reducir los costes de mantenimiento e instalación.






> Ahora que nos hemos empezado a acostumbrar a que los parques eólicos formen parte de nuestro paisaje, una empresa española quiere revolucionar la manera en la que éstos obtienen energía del viento de una manera muy particular: deshaciéndose de las aspas. David Yáñez, cofundador de Vortex Bladeless, la empresa afincada en Ávila a cargo de este proyecto, explica el origen de esta idea:
> 
>     La semilla de la idea fue el puente de Tacoma Narrows, una estructura que oscilaba con el viento al producirse un acoplamiento entre el viento y la propia estructura.
> 
> Aunque el puente en cuestión acabó desplomándose por las variaciones en su estructura, su equipo comenzó a estudiar las fuerzas que actuaron sobre él en un túnel de viento. Sus observaciones les llevaron a crear una estructura que las pudiera aguantar: un aerogenerador que usa la oscilación sobre su eje (y no la rotación de sus aspas) causada por el viento como fuente de energía. Yáñez explica su funcionamiento:
> 
>     En realidad nos apoyamos en principios bien conocidos de los alternadores de inducción electromagnética. Haciendo una multiplicación magnética del desplazamiento y velocidad de la estructura podemos convertir la energía mecánica en eléctrica.
> 
> La velocidad del viento causa remolinos alrededor de la estructura con una frecuencia determinada. Una vez reconocida la frecuencia, se comienza a generar energía gracias al acoplamiento aeroelástico, que transmite la energía de un fluido a una estructura.
> ...


Fuente: LD

----------


## Jonasino

http://<a href="http://Un grupo de e...in hélices</a>

Fuente: Youtube

----------


## Jonasino

Alguna variedad de desarrollos tanto a nivel industrial como doméstico:











Fuentes: Varias Internet

----------


## NoRegistrado

Da igual lo que inventen. En éste país de mamandurrios, cortesanos y votacorruptos, se inventarán un impuesto contra el giro de las aspas y lo j*d*r*n.
Los demás países nos adelantarán por la izquierda, la derecha, por arriba y por abajo en la implantación de energías renovables.
Lo peor es que no pasará nada, la gente seguirá alabando a la Pantoja y a Ortega Cano.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

> Cada vórtex es rígido y ligero. Consta de una varilla rodeada por un cono. En la base hay dos anillos concéntricos de imanes solidarios a la varilla. Los imanes del anillo exterior miran hacia dentro, y los del interior, hacia fuera. Cuando el viento mueve el cono, los imanes se acercan y repelen, lo que pone en marcha el alternador lineal. Y eso es lo que más ha costado a los ingenieros de Vortex: hacer que la frecuencia de los remolinos del viento coincida con la vibración de la estructura. Al ser un cono, la generación de electricidad es menor que con un molino de viento convencional. Sin embargo, Vortex Bladeless afirma que su sistema es un 60% más eficiente en términos económicos, ya que permite colocar más aerogeneradores, éstos son más baratos y no requieren mantenimiento. De hecho, según la empresa, sus aerogeneradores pesan la décima parte que un molino convencional. Aunque van a empezar con modelos pequeños, este sistema, teóricamente, debería tener sus máximas aplicaciones en parques offshore -es decir, en alta mar- con torres de generación de hasta 150 metros de altura.


Enlace para ver el video: http://www.elmundo.es/ciencia/2015/0...e518b45a5.html

----------


## Jonasino

> La idea puede significar una verdadera revolución dentro del campo de la energía eólica. El objetivo es conseguir un aerogenerador sin aspas. Algo tan sencillo y, al mismo tiempo tan complicado, como una estructura cónica que oscila con el viento para obtener la energía cinética del aire. Se trata del proyecto Vortex Bladeless, una iniciativa de los ingenieros abulenses Raúl Martín y David Yáñez, y del barcelonés David Suriol Puigvert.
> 
> El sistema se basa en que una estructura absorbe energía cuando su frecuencia de oscilación natural coincide con los remolinos de viento. Este efecto, conocido como la calle de vórtices de Von Karman, ha provocado que se produzcan daños importantes en infraestructuras tan grandes como un puente. «Es un problema que los ingenieros tratan de evitar por todos los medios porque se les caen los edificios afirma Yáñez. Nosotros lo buscamos deliberadamente y lo optimizamos».
> 
> Menores costes
> 
> El hecho de que su equipo sea capaz de sacar energía del aire basándose en este principio tiene muchas ventajas. La primera es la sencillez de su mecanismo, «sin engranajes, ni rodamientos, ni otros elementos de contacto que sean susceptibles de gastarse», afirma este abulense, protagonista del Iniciador Ávila que tendrá lugar hoy, a las 19 horas, en el restaurante Soul Kitcken.
> Una estructura cónica oscila con el viento para obtener la energía cinética del aire
> 
> ...


Fuente: El Norte de Castilla

----------


## Jonasino

> Estamos buscando formas inteligentes de conseguir la energía que define la vida. La más estúpida es gastar la que tenemos sin reponerla: Quemar carbón, petróleo y gas, que una vez quemado desaparece sin dejar mas que contaminación.
> 
> Las formas inteligentes, humanas, no animales, son capturar la energía de nos rodea y que lo hace de forma absolutamente gratis, y que se puede emplear una y otra vez sin generar polución.
> 
> Una de estas energías, solar como casi todas en su origen, es la energía del viento.  El viento está produciendo ahora en España alrededor del 20% de la energía eléctrica que consumimos, esto es, 48.000 gigawatios hora, lo nos da una idea de su contenido de energía.
> 
> Una de las formas de capturar esta energía es mediante molinos de viento, que hoy se llaman aerogeneradores.   Las velocidades estándar del viento  para los molinos, debido a las leyes de la dinámica de fluidos, no pueden ser muy altas: Alrededor de 10 m/s o 36 km/h.  Para conseguir más potencia eléctrica la mejor manera es por lo tanto aumentar la superficie barrida por las palas, es decir, capturar más viento, no viento más intenso. Los mayores molinos tienen hoy palas de 60 a 80 metros de longitud (tanto como las dos alas juntas del mayor Airbus construido hasta ahora). Consiguen no solo barrer más superficie, sino que puesto que el viento es más constante e intenso cuanto más arriba, una mejor eficiencia operativa.
> 
> Pero representan un problema para el paisaje y contienen piezas móviles de alta velocidad que son muy susceptibles de rotura. Puesto que estas grandes turbinas suelen estar en el mar, y debido a las olas es difícil acceder a las mismas en caso de averías, cualquier otra forma de conseguir capturar la inmensa cantidad de energía contenida en el viento es bienvenida.
> ...


Fuente: Antonio Ruiz de Elvira en El Mundo

----------

